
Ask HN: Biggest annoyance when traveling? - tixocloud
What&#x27;s your biggest pet peeve when you&#x27;re traveling outside of your home country and just checked into the hotel?<p>Examples:
- No wifi<p>- Poor internet connectivity<p>- Expensive roaming rates<p>- Difficult to get local currency<p>- Expensive FX rates on credit card<p>- Poor concierge service<p>- Not sure where to go at night<p>- Not sure what to eat<p>- etc.
======
carlmungz
On my most recent trip my biggest gripe was poor wifi. Half the room had
connectivity and the other half didn't!

~~~
tixocloud
Would you mind me asking further questions?

~~~
carlmungz
Sure. Fire away.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks!

Where did you take a trip to and which hotel did you stay at?

~~~
carlmungz
Visited Cologne and stayed in an Ibis.

~~~
tixocloud
I'm assuming you had your own device with you. If there was a device for
rental with perfect connection, would you rent it?

~~~
carlmungz
Nope. I prefer to use my phone. Why should I pay for a hotel which advertises
free Wi-fi and then be charged extra to rent a device so I can access said Wi-
fi?

~~~
tixocloud
Right. Assuming that the device is then provided to you for free with
unlimited LTE that you can use to hotspot, would you then use it over the
imperfect Wi-fi?

~~~
carlmungz
Definitely. Would have helped me during my most recent travels.

~~~
tixocloud
That's good to know. It's something I'm trying to jostle with - whether people
would want to carry 2 devices just for the sake of getting Internet access.

~~~
carlmungz
I'd imagine it's more useful @ your hotel/hostel, not when you're out
sightseeing etc

~~~
tixocloud
Well, I'm thinking of providing other useful functionality that might make it
more worthwhile to take it out when you're sightseeing (i.e. like Google Maps,
Yelp, tour guides, etc.)

------
perseusprime11
Carrying car seats and strollers for multiple kids.

~~~
tixocloud
Do you typically carry your car seats/strollers with you to your destination
and back?

~~~
perseusprime11
Yes. Just watch all the parents at the airports. I am not alone.

